# bad side effects from pain meds. Unworkable



## Jackal (Sep 13, 2015)

My dogs is on endone, for arthritis. She had a TPLO operation, that broke in week 6 of recovery, 2 yrs ago. and is supposed to be moderation management. < = very poor quality of life. In my dogs, and my opinion. 

So now, for past yr, ive been trying to keep her quiet(ish), and let her just chill out. Only, she is very upset if i take the other dog out, who needs a really good run daily, without her.

Last week, we went camping, she played around too much in the river, and unable to put her foot to the floor for rest of trip.
She was really miserable. I dosed her on our return, and she poo'd in the house, and was very upset by her accident. She gets really bad runs on endone. 

she's a working line rottie, (cattle herder) who's worked all her life with me, with wonderfully high drives, which is why we got her, as what we prefer, AND had an off button. Since her operation, the off button has disappeared, as she's no longer exercised. Ive swapped to mental trick training, to give her brain something to think about. But she's not fooled, and howls when we leave without her. Its breaking my heart. I tried keeping her on a leash and taking her out, but that was torture for her. All drive initiation and no work? that's not right!

Our issue is: if she has meds, it seriously upsets her stomach, adding to her misery.
If she doesnt have meds, she is in a lot of pain and life is not worth it.

Ive added glucosamine for joints, fish oil, Vit D, minerals to diet, for bones, unsure if this is helping or not. 
She is only 6, and currently, cant get out of bed when i get home to say hi. Just the tail wagging as she lays there. 

I feel caught between: her quality of life is now very poor, and she's only 6yrs of age, and so gorgeous, and i wish she'd turn into a conformation line style dog, and chill out!

any suggestions? is this 'time'. confused, and fearful of making the decision.


----------



## DutchKarin (Nov 23, 2013)

There are a lot of different pain meds. There also might be ways to add another medication to mitigate the stomach upset. Have you worked with your vet on this? What have you tried? I know it is not fun to think about a lot of medication but from your description, I would focus on quick pain relief to get her quality of life back. 
IMHO


----------



## Lobo dog (Sep 19, 2014)

My last dog developed very bad arthritis and we were given advice to put her on Zija (it is the ground up leaf of the Moringa oleifera tree). It was the best thing we could have done for her! We saw improvement within one week and a totally different dog at the end of a month. It has 36 natural ani-inflammatories and because the powder is completely natural there are no side effects! We put 2 table spoons In her food once a day (so while it coasts $100 dollars a month for a person to take this product it is much cheaper for a dog because it takes a few days for them to finish a pouch). As soon as we got our next GSD we started giving him the supermix powder and we are hoping that It will keep him from having issues in the future







if you are interested I can post more info (there is a Professional race horse facility that gives Zija to all of their horses and a veterinarian who has stories on what this product has done for some of
her patients). If you have any questions call Trachelle Bennett (her number is on the page I am attaching) I know her personally and she would be better with giving you detailed information than I








Here is the link to the Supermix powder http://www.drinkatree.com/Products/supermix/?portfolioID=10207


----------



## DutchKarin (Nov 23, 2013)

Natural does not equate to no side effects.... Hemlock is natural and it has a doosey of a side effect. Caution is always a smart way to go. There is stuff on line expressing caution about moringa tree. Here is what I found on WebMD

Moringa is POSSIBLY SAFE when taken by mouth and used appropriately. The leaves, fruit, and seeds might be safe when eaten as food. However, it’s important to avoid eating the root and its extracts. These parts of the plant may contain a toxic substance that can cause paralysis and death. Moringa has been used safely in doses up to 6 grams daily for up to 3 weeks.

There isn’t enough information to know if moringa is safe when used in medicinal amounts.

Special Precautions & Warnings:
Pregnancy and breast-feeding: It’s LIKELY UNSAFE to use the root, bark or flowers of moringa if you are pregnant. Chemicals in the root, bark, and flowers can make the uterus contract, and this might cause a miscarriage. There is not enough information available about the safety of using other parts of moringa during pregnancy. Stay on the safe side and avoid use.

Moringa is sometimes used to increase breast milk production. Some research suggests it might do this, however, there isn’t enough information to know if it is safe for the nursing infant. Therefore, it is best to avoid moringa if you are breast-feeding.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

Where are you located. Endone is a very powerful narcotic. Not for long time use. And Opoids are known for causes problem with GI tract. 

Have you spoken to your vet about other Meds that may not be as extreme? Tramadol, antiinflammatories, Gabapentin? There are so many other drugs out there.


----------



## Lobo dog (Sep 19, 2014)

DutchKaren 

My family has been taking Zija for three years and it has made a major difference in our lives. Please check out these two links;

Million Dollar Horses

On this page are links to articles by Sloan Kettering Cancer Center, National Center for Biotechnology Information, BioMed Central, and a Discovery Channel documentary video on the Moringa tree.

Meet Moringa


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Tumeric is great for joint and arthritis. It has worked for my knee pain and my older dogs arthritis. I also gave Tumeric instead of Rimadyl and Tramadol for my golden after he had his FHO surgeries, it worked great, but keep in mind it's a blood thinner, but leaves the body rather quickly.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

I'm so sorry your girl and you are going thru this. What is the vet saying regarding her future. Is there a chance that things will get better. At age 6 that is so young. My thoughts and prayers are w/ you.


----------

